# Problem with Felix?



## Sussexbythesea (15 July 2021)

Just came across a post on FB about Felix AGAIL causing sickness and diarrhoea in cats since it changed recipe and branding. No idea if it is true but looking at recent reviews it looks like people are having a lot of issues and want a product recall.

I’ll post a screenshot and link.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 July 2021)

Oh heck, please do. We feed Felix sachets to the now resident stray cat.

Just twigged AGAIL = As Good As It Looks, that's the one .


----------



## Sussexbythesea (15 July 2021)

I’ve no way of verifying it but my search did come up with damning recent reviews on Trustpilot. 

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.purina.co.uk


----------



## Sussexbythesea (15 July 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oh heck, please do. We feed Felix sachets to the now resident stray cat.

Just twigged AGAIL = As Good As It Looks, that's the one .
		
Click to expand...

I feed mine and the yard cat Felix so I’m concerned. I haven’t noticed any issues myself. - ETA with the cat’s I don’t eat it!


----------



## julesjoy (15 July 2021)

Oh for goodness sake I'm not going to be able to feed them anything soon! Many grain free dry foods recalled, the felix pouches no good. That's half their diet inedible. Sigh. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

